# Best Laid Plans!



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

We are visiting next week, just for 3 days, and need to pay our builder some money, but have just realised that Tuesday is a holiday. Are the banks open as usual on the Wednesday? 

Denise


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

dstump said:


> We are visiting next week, just for 3 days, and need to pay our builder some money, but have just realised that Tuesday is a holiday. Are the banks open as usual on the Wednesday?
> 
> Denise


Hello

We have only ever seen the banks closed for the holiday so you should find them open as normal.

Krystyna


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for that!


----------

